

Multi-player Dominion in JavaScript implements all cards - bumbledraven
http://dominion.isotropic.org

======
bumbledraven
Some cool tidbits from the FAQ (<http://dominion.isotropic.org/faq/>):

\- Donald X. Vaccarino, Dominion's designer, provided -- and allowed this
implementation to use -- the images from the original prototype versions of
all the cards.

\- The complete logs of every finished game are available in a daily CSV file.

------
kaisdavisOR
Great idea and an exciting execution. I'll be playing this tonight.

[I'm Kai]

------
mathgladiator
Wonderful Link.

I think you just lowered USA's GDP.

